

Susan Sheridan (Trillian in Hitch-Hikers' Guide to the Galaxy) Dies Aged 68 - sohkamyung
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-33841383

======
stephenr
For those confused, this is referring to the UK radio series, not the recent-
ish movie.

~~~
michaelpinto
Also not to be confused with Sandra Dickinson who played the role in the 1981
television show

------
sohkamyung
Thanks for adding the extra info: I should have done that earlier but didn't
realise that not everybody would be familiar with the Radio Series that
started the whole thing.

